
Learn 10 good UNIX usage habits - nreece
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-badunixhabits.html?ca=dgr-jw64tenunixtips&S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=GR
======
dreish
10 list-of-ten articles on news.yc:

    
    
       1. 10 reasons you should start a startup before turning 25
       http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=123078
    
       2. 10 less-than-great personality traits of entrepreneurs
       http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=123193
    
       3. The Next Disruptors (10 game-changing startups)
       http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=123788
    
       4. 10 quotes against work
       http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=121984
    
       5. The top 10 lies of entrepreneurs
       http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=121502
    
       6. Learn Git 10 Different Ways
       http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=121937
    
       7. Press for Startups: 10 tips
       http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=120128
    
       8. 10 Overrated Business Books (and What to Read Instead)
       http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=54324
    
       9. 10 Signs Your Startup Might Be On The Rocks
       http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100064
    
       10. 10 Most Amazing Google Search Tricks
       http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=111768

~~~
pchristensen
+1 both for sarcasm and usefulness!

~~~
dreish
Yeah, I wish I'd seen the "top ten signs" (#9) a long time ago. It might have
saved me from blowing my early 20s on a good idea that I just couldn't execute
on. (It was basically Google Base, but with no commitment from the friends I
asked to help me, with no successful sites under my belt, and using only the
primitive tools of 1997. Oh, and the unworkable resource-cost-to-impression-
revenue economics of that era as well.)

I wish I'd also been slapped in the face with the observation (linked to from
somewhere on news.yc) that a great idea with no execution is worth about $10.

------
donal
So good, it has been posted before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=103725>

I do this because I found the comments in the other one useful, not to be a
dick. It is a dick-move, though, but at least I'm honest.

------
hernan7
Good list, but I disagree about the 'piping cats' point. It always seemed like
premature optimization to me. Also, the cat at the beginning of the pipe can
help readability.

Something like

cat file.txt | grep some_regex | sed ...

Versus

grep some_regex < file.txt | sed ...

I like the first version more, it kind of reads like "take file.txt, then
grep, etc". You read it and immediately know you will be working with
file.txt. The second one, it's not as obvious.

Just a nitpick, sorry for the long post.

~~~
mds
I agree. Among other things, it allows you to easily substitute head or tail
for cat when building up a pipeline to work on the output of large files.

~~~
hernan7
Good point

